
A Slide from Hubspot Culture Code - falloutx
https://www.slideshare.net/HubSpot/the-hubspot-culture-code-creating-a-company-we-love/10-THEN_NOWFOCUS_Pension_PurposeNEED_GoodBossGreatColleaguesHOURS
======
aduffy
The slide is taken very hard out of context, which is easy to see if you
scroll one slide to the left. It's a commentary on how the software industry
as changed as a whole since the suit and tie era.

The rest of the deck, however, creeps me the fuck out.

